# False pregnancy?



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok here is my Yellow-collar yearling (which means she most likely IS Lyric, and that Lyric is either Ricicle or Frosties. Nuff said)

















as you can see, she has quite the belly on her... and quite the little udder going, as well. However... and a big however... her bum is waaay different from the Red yearling (I'll post a picture here of her... for comparison)










Would this mean then that the Yellow yearling is having a false pregnancy? She was seen to cycle after Fionn got out with the does... but ya know, things happen... so I just want to make sure !!!

LW


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

oh and I just want to say - the third yearling, Blue, has NO udder to speak of.
LW


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Both look bred to me...bellies and bums are all different! 
I could be wrong but I don't think false pregnancies are rare.
Good Luck!


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

what I meant to say is they ARE RARE! Gesh drink coffe before You post Robyn!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

ok here is a couple of pictures of Harmony 2 years ago when she had a false pregnancy:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never had a doe have a false pregnancy so I can't speak from experience, but each doe is a little different and if she looks like she's pregnant (growing belly and udder) then i'd continue treating her as a pregnant doe even if she doesn't look bred looking at her pooch. I have however had bred does whose pooch looks like an unbred does so each is a little different. The yellow collar doe looks bred to me. :thumb:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I got an interesting photo tonight of the yellow collared doeling standing beside the blue collared one that is /definitely/ unbred.

Let's see if you can work out which one is which !!! It's a very bad quality photo but the point of the picture comes across fairly well.

What confuses me is that she has come into heat with regularity since the buck escaped *scratches head* and she doesn't look like the red collared doeling in that, her ligs aren't like, going or anything.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

None of my does have ever had false pregnancies, but they have hidden them very well! 
One of my does had a pretty small udder (apple size), and about 2wks from her due date, our vet came and saw her, and I told him I thought she was pregnant and due soon. He didn't believe me. He thought she was only 3months along. She kidded 10days later with twins.

I think if your doe is pregnant, you should be able to feel the kids kicking by 3.5months along. 
You have to feel right in front of the udder and push up gently with your hand flat...

Oh, and my does act like they're in heat all the time when they're pregnant (I wasn't sure they were bred till I felt the babies kicking), so it's hard to tell. 

hope this is of some help,

froggy


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe it's just the pic, but the one in the back looks like her ligs are gone...lol!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

sure she hasn't kidded so I think it's all ok.

My friend says that one side of her udder is a bit lopsided now *sulks* and she hasn't even freshened! Quite annoying. Oh well have decided to sell both Yellow and Blue - and to get a new unrelated doeling to breed to Fionn in the fall. And Whisper gets bred this fall too. 

LW


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

lopsided can usually mean precocious milker so thats more then likely what has happened. When she freshens it should even out


----------

